# maybe the well water?



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I find that my C,gas, bloat, pain has gotten gradually worse over the past 8 years. We have a well where we are, I wonder if it could be the well water? Any of you drink well water, and have you noticed a change in your symptome since? I'll get my water checked to make sure everything is all right. We did check it a while back and we poor a litre of javex in it every year like we are supposed to.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I drink "city" water 10 months of the year and purified (that stupid salt and chemical system) well water 2 months of the year. I find that my constipation varies from year to year in intensity (C since 1995.)


----------



## gfinster (Jan 11, 2001)

We have a well and it has lots of rust in it. We've had it tested and they said it was actually good quality water. Just for my peace of mind, since there is no way to really tell, we spend the extra money and buy bottled water. We drink Ozarka spring water and their drinking water. We get the 2.5 gal with the pour spout and it has worked great for us. It's a little more expensive but you can sure tell the difference in the taste of the herbal teas and my husband's coffee.


----------



## yep (Mar 12, 2002)

Calcium can irritate your stomach. I can not drink the well water where I live because the calcium content is so high. It makes it all agitated, and affected my bowels as well. I can't remember if it gave me diarrhea, but I usually have constipation. Nobody else on the farm drinks the water because of the calcium and stomach aches. And they don't have IBS trouble.


----------

